# Top 10 Most Anticipated 2015 New York Auto Show Debuts



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Once again we’re headed to the Manzana Grande in search of new cars, pizza and the highest concentration of angry taxi drivers in North America.*
> 
> This year the Javits Center will host debuts for McLaren, Cadillac and Nissan among many others. Keep on scrolling to see the top 10 cars we’re looking forward to most.


See the Top 10 Most Anticipated 2015 New York Auto Show Debuts at AutoGuide.com.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I will have to say the Cadillac is stunning and finally looks like they have their marketing, engineering and performance up to par with the Japanese and Europeans.


----------

